
Apple: Blocking Trust for WoSign CA Free SSL Certificate G2 - sashk
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202858
======
okket
See also:

"Apple's response to the WoSign incidents"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12617659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12617659)
(1 day ago, 38 comments)

"WoSign and StartCom: Mozilla’s proposed conclusion"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12582534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12582534)
(5 days ago, 247 comments)

------
tf2manu994
Suppose I should get around to installing LetsEncrypt then

